# Gotta Get Jacked



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

So usually I bust my butt in the gym all summer and start looking good, then when its school time I stop because I don't want to go to the gym at school, but next semester I'm gonna start commuting so I'll be trying to lift every day. winter break starts dec 21 and its just under 3 weeks long during which ill be lifting every day, and then i have 3 1/2 months of school, still working out at least 4 times a week or more if i can, and then its summer and back to working out twice a day 5 or 6 days a week, dont worry i wont overtrain i know what im doing. then when its time to go back to school in the fall you better watch out cause i gonna be huge, or at least bigger than ive ever been before. i peaked at 128lbs in the summer, only 5'2" tho, and now im 125lbs and ive probably replaced a bunch of muscle with fat. As a random goal ill say i want to be 140lbs by september. it only comes out to a little more than a half a pound per week, so i think i can do it


----------



## suncowiam (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice,

I have a hard time trying to keep up with the gym. I guess it's cuz I get so bored easily. Good for you man.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

my arms are about 13" right now and by summer i hope to get them to 15", its around 6 months till May 9th when I get out of school for the summer, and about a month and a half later my camp job starts where we'll be going to the pool every week. and for the first time practically ever im doing ab exercises, im still sore from monday. so six pack and 15" guns and of course a balanced back, chest and legs by summer or mid summer


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey looks good that your so determined. I've been exercising like a mad man recently. I think it's been making me feel a lot better too. Are you doing cardio? Cardio's great because you release a lot of endorphins doing it.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

ive never done cardio before cause i was afraid to lose weight, but i started running on saturday, made it 0.8 miles haha and my legs just stopped being sore today. but it has a lot of benefits like increased mitochondrial density so im gonna try and run a few times a week


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Exercise is good but too much muscle I think is not attractive.

Why not focus on your cosmetic self or clothes. I like self-tanners, gels, whitening toothpaste, well ironed clothes, cologne, etc.

Believe it or not that is more attractive than yucky bodybuilders.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

the kind of bodybuilding it sounds like your talking about most people dont even have the potential to reach.










its easy to buy new clothes or go tanning and anyone can do it, but it takes determination and commitment to go to the gym everyday and change yourself. maybe saying nice clothes and cologne is better is your was of rationalizing because you dont have the willpower to go to the gym. dont take that personally but being in shape says a lot more about you then swiping a credit card


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

No offence taken but I dont see why society is obsessived with the new modern muscular beauty.

I think its attractive enough that a guy is moderately toned not jacked.

I get that from doing pushups and situps everday. Weights not very often.

I prefer more metrosexual beauty. Thats just me.


----------

